# Urdu: Pronouncing fractions



## iskander e azam

Friends, 

I know how to pronounce full percentages in Urdu such as 31%, 22% 79%, 95%, etc.

However, I do not know how to pronounce the numbers that come after the decimal point in such as 11.3%, 29.74%,  63.04%, etc.

I have chosen these last three examples carefully (11.3%, 29.74%,  63.04%) and wish them to be addressed specifically in the reply. 

The correct pronunciation for them will enable me to extrapolate and address all such percentages in Urdu. 

Any and all help appreciated.

Best wishes,

Alex


----------



## Qureshpor

gyaarah a3shaariyah tiin fii sad

untiis/unattis a3shaariyah saat chaar fii sad

t(a)resaTh a3shaariyah sifr chaar fii sad

If you listen to TV channels, you will find many people using English numbers, one of the reasons being they don't know their Urdu "gintii"!


----------



## iskander e azam

Qureshpor SaaHib,

Thanking for your reply. It has answered everything.

Best wishes,

Alex


----------



## marrish

Addition: (Platts) A کسور _kusūr_ , s.m. pl. (of _kasr_, q.v.), Fractions (in Arith.):—_kusūr-aʻshāriya_, s.m. Decimal fractions:—_kusūr-ě-ʻām_, s.m. Vulgar fractions.


----------



## iskander e azam

marrish said:


> Addition: (Platts) A کسور _kusūr_ , s.m. pl. (of _kasr_, q.v.), Fractions (in Arith.):—_kusūr-aʻshāriya_, s.m. Decimal fractions:—_kusūr-ě-ʻām_, s.m. Vulgar fractions.



marrish SaaHib, 

I am beginning to feel very bad. I am keeping you and Qureshpor SaaHIb very busy indeed.

Thanks for this extra material.

Best wishes,

Alex


----------



## iskander e azam

Hi all,

Just in case there are others watching this thread wishing to know how these fractions would be pronounced in English here goes:

11.3%: eleven point three percent

29.74%: twenty-nine point seven four percent

63.04%: sixty three point zero four percent


----------



## iskander e azam

Friends, 

Despite my claim to completion I have found another two instances that show a lack in my understanding. Again, the examples have been chosen carefully and a direct answer to them would be most appreciated.

210.6%
0.13%

Best wishes,

Alex


----------



## marrish

210.6% is said in Urdu: دو سو دس اعشاریہ چھے فیصد _do sau das a3shaariyah chhæ fiiSad_
0.13%: سفر اعشاریہ تیرہ فیصد _sifr a3shaariyah terah fiiSad_


----------



## desi4life

Please see this thread: Urdu: Pronouncing Percentages


----------



## iskander e azam

desi4life said:


> Please see this thread: Urdu: Pronouncing Per[URL='https://forum.wordreference.com/threads/urdu-pronouncing-percentages.2653148/']centages[/URL]


https://forum.wordreference.com/threads/urdu-pronouncing-percentages.2653148/

desi4flife SaaHib,

This just goes to show the difficulty of learning a new language. Things are learnt and under the weight of other learning they are then forgotten. 





marrish said:


> 210.6% is said in Urdu: دو سو دس اعشاریہ چھے فیصد _do sau das a3shaariyah chhæ fiiSad_
> 0.13%: سفر اعشاریہ تیرہ فیصد _sifr a3shaariyah terah fiiSad_



marrish SaaHib, 

Thanks for filling out a recurring gap in my knowledge.


----------



## Qureshpor

iskander e azam said:


> marrish SaaHib,
> 
> Thanks for filling out a recurring gap in my knowledge.


Indeed we all have a "recurring gap" in our knowledge.
Just a slight addition. marrish SaaHib has inadvertently spelt صفر as سفر.


----------



## marrish

iskander e azam said:


> marrish SaaHib,
> 
> Thanks for filling out a recurring gap in my knowledge.


It happens! See below...


Qureshpor said:


> Indeed we all have a "recurring gap" in our knowledge.
> Just a slight addition. marrish SaaHib has inadvertently spelt صفر as سفر.


Thank you very much!


----------



## marrish

So how would you write out 1/10000 (0.13% as a fraction); or 2/1234? It's the title of this thread.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> So how would you write out 1/10000 (0.13% as a fraction); or 2/1234? It's the title of this thread.


1/10000 = 0.0001 = صفر اعشاریہ صفر صفر صفر ایک

0.13% = 0.13/100 = 13/10000 تیرہ بٹا دس ہزار

2/1234 = دو بٹا بارہ سو چونتیس or ایک بٹا چھے سو سترہ


----------



## iskander e azam

marrish said:


> So how would you write out 1/10000 (0.13% as a fraction); or 2/1234? It's the title of this thread.





Qureshpor said:


> 1/10000 = 0.0001 = صفر اعشاریہ صفر صفر صفر ایک
> 
> 0.13% = 0.13/100 = 13/10000 تیرہ بٹا دس ہزار
> 
> 2/1234 = دو بٹا بارہ سو چونتیس or ایک بٹا چھے سو سترہ



In English, 1/10000 = one ten thousandth of a percent (etc), 2/1234 = two one thousand and thirty fourths of a percent (etc) - though this latter one would probably be simplified to one six hundredth and sixteenth of a percent (etc.).

IMO, though I could be wrong.


----------



## marrish

Of course I meant 13/10000 (0.13%), "3" got deleted during the formatting. 
How about، (تیرہ دس ہزارویں ? (واوِ مجہول مغنون , or ایک دسہزارواں ?


----------

